# OK, let's start a fantasy boxed set. Who's in?



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Since no one seems to be looking for someone to contribute towards a fantasy boxed set, I figure I'll start my own. I'm looking for up to 9 more authors who have had their books edited and are in good quality. Must be willing to pay a share of the cover for the boxed set. I'm looking preferably for authors who have not participated in a boxed set and who are willing to contribute books that aren't free. I'm not necessarily looking for anything exclusive to the boxed set, but if you want to debut a first in series or a standalone in the set, all the better.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

Does it have to be something exclusive, or are previously published/soon to be published works allowed?  Pretty much all of my time is going into my series at the moment, but I'd love to get in on something like this.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

ML, I'll add that information to my first post. No, it doesn't have to be exclusive for the boxed set. Previously published books are fine by me.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

Neat.  I'm definitely in, then.  I'll have a think about which one I want to submit, since they all work as solo pieces.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

1) How much would the buy-in on the cover be?

2) Would a 13K story be okay?


----------



## Ted Cross (Aug 30, 2012)

I've long been curious about how people make these boxed sets work. I assume one person 'controls' the book and somehow distributes royalties? Not saying people are going to be untrustworthy, but how do folks know they are getting the proper payments? Doesn't the government assume the person 'controlling' the book owes taxes on the full amount (I'm only recently published, so maybe I'm wrong about the various sites giving sales info to the IRS)? Sorry for the questions--I've just been thinking about these things in case I ever got involved with a boxed set.


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

Ted Cross said:


> I've long been curious about how people make these boxed sets work. I assume one person 'controls' the book and somehow distributes royalties? Not saying people are going to be untrustworthy, but how do folks know they are getting the proper payments? Doesn't the government assume the person 'controlling' the book owes taxes on the full amount (I'm only recently published, so maybe I'm wrong about the various sites giving sales info to the IRS)? Sorry for the questions--I've just been thinking about these things in case I ever got involved with a boxed set.


This... ^^^

As self-published authors, this one becomes interesting. I spoke with my accountant about this after being approached last month. His advice was to set up a separate LLC for the boxed set and run it as it's own business.

The tax liability would otherwise fall to the "publisher" - in this case whoever took the lead on the project. Royalty distribution and accounting could be handled easily enough by setting up a new account for publishing at all of the ebook sellers, but tax liability was my accountant's biggest single concern.

The person who invited me to participate said that she would simply handle it all with a handshake and no actual contracts.

I wished them well and opted out.


----------



## PortableHal (Dec 24, 2010)

Claudette, I think you'll need a few guidelines. What kind of fantasy? Will YA novels be rubbing shoulders with erotica? Any length restrictions? Do I get to play with a 20,000 word novella (I have one) or my 100,000 novel (have one of those, too). I'm intrigued but I'd like to know more.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I would be very interested.  I have a stand-alone that's already published, and the first in a series that I'm working on right now which might be ready in time.  Also a novella in the same world as the series.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Count me as interested. As others have said, there are tax and legal considerations that I'd prefer to see addressed first, though.

I recently was involved in a StoryBundle and it was a great experience. But each author's obligations were neatly spelled out in a contract we each signed.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Same as stated ^.

I am interested and have a first in series ready to go.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd love to do this.

Raingun has about 100,000 words, and a color map. It's definitely not for children though.

How do we submit?


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Count me as one of the interested but I'd prefer to know more about the overall idea you have with regards to word count and any specific 'type' of Fantasy.  Are we talking about Urban Fantasy or maybe a more classic sword and sorcery Fantasy or what?  How bout word count?  I only have two books written and the one published is 77k and the one I'm editing is 120k.  I hope you get this off the ground


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I might be interested as well depending on what type of fantasy it ends up heading towards.....


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

The fantasy I'm looking for is Sword and Sorcery kind of stuff. 
As for the tax stuff, I'll be consulting an author friend who just did a boxed set. He said one person took the reins and they split the money equally.  
I'm submitting my 30k word novella, so novellas are definitely welcome. Just submit what you think readers will enjoy best. I suppose the books can contain some sex; we're all adults here, and adults are the ones with buying power, so I'm okay with it. But please, no downright erotica that's all covered in sex and barely passing as a fantasy book.


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

ccruz said:


> The fantasy I'm looking for is Sword and Sorcery kind of stuff.
> As for the tax stuff, I'll be consulting an author friend who just did a boxed set. He said one person took the reins and they split the money equally.


Your author friend would be liable for the entire tax bill this way. All of the income would be considered his legally, and he would have to pay the taxes.

If you are not very successful with the effort, that would not be a big deal, but should it bring in real money.... well you guys might not like where it ends up. If it should bump him into a 50% tax bracket for instance (combined state and federal).... half of your gross income as partners would have to be set aside for taxes, regardless of whether the income from the boxed set was high enough to warrant any tax liability for the other authors.

Just keep your eyes open, that's all.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

thewitt, thank you for the information.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

By "boxed set", do we mean paperbacks in a physical box? Or is it like a virtual "box set" of ebooks?


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

It's an ebook boxed set. Just like the ones running around in Amazon at the moment. They're great for building fan bases when you price them at 99 cents, and at that price the boxed sets run up the charts like they're on fire.


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Claudette.
Like the idea. Seems worth pursuing. Wish I had something to contribute
in that genre, etc.

Would like to see someone start a boxed set package for erotica and/or horror
and/or LA crime/noir. I'd be interested. While I enjoy working in different genres,
have never explored sci-fi or fantacy.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I am interested. I have a full-length first-in-series ready to go. It's a secondary world fantasy, but a little quieter than traditional S&S.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Would this be marketed as fantasy with some sort of pattern? It's looking like more of a "grab bag" of different lengths and sub-genres. Are there any strategies that have worked well in the past? Granted, I've never seen a multi-author box set of fantasy e-books before, but it certainly seems worth trying!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> Would this be marketed as fantasy with some sort of pattern?


That being said, I'd be interested in hearing what the marketing plan for this is. I've seen some box sets take off through the stratosphere, but from what I understand those have all had fairly detailed marketing plans behind them.


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

I would definitely be interested too. I've been thinking about getting involved with something like this for a while now, so thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

thewitt said:


> Your author friend would be liable for the entire tax bill this way. All of the income would be considered his legally, and he would have to pay the taxes.


If that friend did it as an individual, sure. But couldn't that be avoided by all the authors forming a partnership or other "pass-thru" entity? That way each author just adds their share of the take to that year's taxable income, right?

That might also iron out some differences in financial expenditure between the participants.


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

John Blackport said:


> If that friend did it as an individual, sure. But couldn't that be avoided by all the authors forming a partnership or other "pass-thru" entity? That way each author just adds their share of the take to that year's taxable income, right?
> 
> That might also iron out some differences in financial expenditure between the participants.


I believe I said that in another post. According to my accountant the right way to do this is to set up an LLC and pay the authors as contributors, passing along the tax liability as well as the income.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

John Blackport said:


> Would this be marketed as fantasy with some sort of pattern? It's looking like more of a "grab bag" of different lengths and sub-genres. Are there any strategies that have worked well in the past? Granted, I've never seen a multi-author box set of fantasy e-books before, but it certainly seems worth trying!


There's one out there called Epic that Lindsay Buroker and some others did. It's sold well. But, each of those authors was already selling well and, I think, the works were of equal length (or roughly equal).

Carina makes some good points which I agree with. I'm interested in the idea of a fantasy bundle, but, and hopefully this does not come across as snobbish, but it really needs to be done right. Common theme, marketing strategy, nicely done cover, vetting of the content (has each person's book *really* been edited?), and then there's the legal and tax issues.

Again, no snobbery intended, but if the idea is to throw up whatever everyone wants to contribute, with no guidelines or vetting or even a common theme, then I wouldn't take part.

If putting together a bundle on Amazon was easy, everyone would be doing it.

I do wish Amazon would make this easier for us, like in the way DTF does, but that ain't happening anytime soon, I'd imagine.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

thewitt said:


> I believe I said that in another post. According to my accountant the right way to do this is to set up an LLC and pay the authors as contributors, passing along the tax liability as well as the income.


Oh, yeah . . . I seem to have missed that because I had a brainfart and forgot that an LLC, too, is also a pass-thru entity. Sorry bout that


----------



## Julian Bray (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, i make videos and have been self employed for 15 years. Occasionally I work with other people: actors, graphic designer, sound engineer etc. From that experience surely the following would be the simplest way to deal with the money.

Person A controls the sale and generates the income.

Person A figures out, each month, what the other authors get.

Person tells the authors what they are due and the authors invoice person A.

The authors have invoiced amounts for the money received to go to their accountants. Person A has receipts/invoices from the authors to show business expense.

Each individual pays their taxes.

I'm based in England so of course things may be different elsewhere, but the above seems much simpler than setting up a limited company, especially as there are costs involved in a limited company, and yearly company accounts have to be submitted etc. (at least in England).

Just invoice each other and submit your accounts as usual.

May be wrong here, but thought i'd pipe up.


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

I love the idea but like some of the other folk here, I'm a bit leery of something so unstructured. It might be an idea to drop Lindsay Buroker a line and ask her to think about doing something on box sets on her Science Fiction & Fantasy Marketing podcast. I'll might just do that.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

My friend participated in the Epic bundle. Tara, one of the authors, took charge financially and they're just now sending the first checks. Each check is close to $600 even though the bundle sold at 99 cents. You can see how much they made and sold based on that. I believe that Joseph Lallo submitted a novella, Jade, so there are different lengths of works in there. I don't see anything wrong with the bundle being a grab bag.
They just released a new bundle. I'm hoping to contact those people through my mutual friend to get the information on marketing, etc. I can't take charge financially for personal reasons, but I'm hoping that can be sorted out once we have the 10 authors.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

thewitt said:


> As self-published authors, this one becomes interesting. I spoke with my accountant about this after being approached last month. His advice was to set up a separate LLC for the boxed set and run it as it's own business.
> 
> The tax liability would otherwise fall to the "publisher" - in this case whoever took the lead on the project. Royalty distribution and accounting could be handled easily enough by setting up a new account for publishing at all of the ebook sellers, but tax liability was my accountant's biggest single concern.
> 
> ...


There should definitely be a contract, IMO.

I hadn't thought about the tax liability. I suppose there's no reason the person publishing the set would have to claim all the income, even outside of an LLC. So long as, if audited, she can show she disbursed 90% of the income to the other authors, why claim more than her own 10%?


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

Becca Mills said:


> There should definitely be a contract, IMO.
> 
> I hadn't thought about the tax liability. I suppose there's no reason the person publishing the set would have to claim all the income, even outside of an LLC. So long as, if audited, she can show she disbursed 90% of the income to the other authors, why claim more than her own 10%?


Amazon would issue a single 1099 listing the author who submits as the sole payee. These go to the IRS. You can say anything you want, but this is the person Amazon paid and the person the IRS will expect to pay the taxes.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

thewitt said:


> Amazon would issue a single 1099 listing the author who submits as the sole payee. These go to the IRS. You can say anything you want, but this is the person Amazon paid and the person the IRS will expect to pay the taxes.


Yes Amazon would issue a single 1099 and the submitter would then issue 9 other 1099's from his/her own business as expenses (actually more like paid royalties but the same gist) and deduct these from their tax returns. I had to do this numerous times and my wife got her 1099 from a lady who issued it herself but your post about a single Amazon 1099 and that a copy of it goes to the IRS is correct. I just thought I'd add a post on how the organizer would go about dealing with that single Amazon 1099.


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

I never said it couldn't or shouldn't be done, only that there are tax implications that need to be taken into consideration.  I suspect many authors simply include their royalty income as part of their personal income and are not set up as a company and don't have any idea how to issue a 1099 to another person - or deal with tax liability for paying royalties to someone who is not from the US.

Just want to make sure that you all go in with eyes open, that's all.

Best of luck to you.  I hope you sell a million copies.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

When are you thinking of publishing? I have a sword and sorcery type but it's in Select at the moment. 

My two cents on the tax issue. You aren't going to make a lot of money from a box set (10+ authors splitting the royalty on a low price doesn't equate to much even when selling thousands) so you're better off putting all the profit into advertising and trying to hit the NYT bestseller list. That tag is worth the money, it will open doors to Bookbub etc. Plus if you put the first book of a series in the box set, you'll get a few extra buy throughs and earn a little extra money that way. 

No profit from the box set = no tax issue. But it is a lot of hard work for the organiser, and setting up the advertising can be both time consuming and difficult.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Sarah. There's not set publication date yet. I'm learning the ropes and seeing if there's enough interest. So far only very few people are willing to commit. I don't think this will be published until late summer.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

ccruz said:


> Hi Sarah. There's not set publication date yet. I'm learning the ropes and seeing if there's enough interest. So far only very few people are willing to commit. I don't think this will be published until late summer.


Late summer is intriguing. Will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread as we get closer to those months.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

**********


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm quite interested in this, though I'm not sure that I would be eligible as my novels are secondary world but not really sword and sorcery.

It seems a bit harsh to jump on the OP. I'm sure it's right that a contract between the participants would be essential, and some detail about the tax implications.

But couldn't those things be discussed along the way? Usually one has to negotiate for any business transaction.

(Sorry if this sounds bad-tempered but I'm a bit startled by some of the negativity on show here).


----------



## Douglas Milewski (Jul 4, 2014)

This thread has been an education in the things that I don't look at.

I've thought about hopping in, but I am concerned with the overall strength of the set so far. 

Strangely enough, I don't have a problem with throwing in if this enterprise is a learning experience, but I have to be convinced that the person acting as editor can handle both the personalities and the paperwork. We all benefit by having editors around who are skilled at making boxed sets.


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

I would not characterize the posts here a negative, just people asking questions and making sure the enterprise has considered some of the issues involved.

I was approached for a box set in January, and the person putting it together had not done her homework and was just going to send checks out every other month if there was any royalty to share after any money spent on covers or marketing.  No contract. No tax paperwork. Just PayPal transfers after a few months if there were any sales.

Though this would certainly be OK for some people, my accountant would roast me alive if I agreed to that, and I cannot imagine entering into any agreement where I gave someone else the power to release my book in a boxed set without a clear contract binding both parties to terms including how long this person could sell my book and collect money on my behalf.

Now I'm not saying that someone would be dishonest, but I've been in casual business relationships in the past where large sums of money were never paid out because the person receiving the income directly had other financial priorities.

Cross all the t's and dot all the i's and sell a million books!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

thewitt said:


> I would not characterize the posts here a negative, just people asking questions and making sure the enterprise has considered some of the issues involved.
> 
> I was approached for a box set in January, and the person putting it together had not done her homework and was just going to send checks out every other month if there was any royalty to share after any money spent on covers or marketing. No contract. No tax paperwork. Just PayPal transfers after a few months if there were any sales.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.

I've been in a few situations where I let someone I knew and trusted handle writing-related paperwork, and I have mostly come out of anything that does not involve proper planning feeling unsatisfied and unhappy. Doubly unhappy because I can hardly press friends too hard about stuff that should have been done but wasn't.

I also don't get why valid questions about the organisation of a box set get shut down under the "negativity" banner. These questions can potentially save everyone (including the OP) a bunch of heartache if everyone knows what's involved.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've participated in a few boxes (including Epic and one of Phoenix's sets) and, while they're lots of fun, they're also lots of work for the organizers. There should be careful planning, a clear contract, and a designated person to handle uploading, payments, and tax concerns. Somebody has to coordinate ads and figure out cover art and formatting, and all the participants take on a share of the promotional lifting. I know at this stage you're just kicking the idea around, but I think you'll find more takers if you lay out your plan in detail and specify what type of fantasy and lengths you're going for. I'm not trying to be discouraging, just emphasizing how much effort and planning organizers put into these things.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be happy to contribute my Book #1, but it's permafree...


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Amazon and other retailers will still issue 1099s. Whoever's handling it will still declare the income then deduct marketing costs. If the packager doesn't make enough to itemize, then the marketing costs won't be deductible. The packager will also need to issue 1099s for anything over $10 each paid out if they don't want to be liable for the tax burden. So it's all dependent on personal situations.


What? I've been filing schedule Cs for over 20 years now (not every year, but most years) and there is no minimum income for that. I think I may have even had $0 in gross income some years, but the long-range plan is still to make money at this, so it's still a business.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

ccruz said:


> Hi Sarah. There's not set publication date yet. I'm learning the ropes and seeing if there's enough interest. So far only very few people are willing to commit. I don't think this will be published until late summer.


Thanks! My book comes out of Select in May, so that could work out.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

> *Tough love advice:*
> Get a contract and be prepared to do the taxes.


I might have missed something, but I don't think anyone's arguing against that. . . As for the choice of pass-thru entity, I prefer a partnership to an LLC right now, but I the choice of which state of the US to start the company in is important. I'd rather it not be MY state, which charges ridiculous fees for that, but I know other states are cheaper. This sort of thing really should be discussed with all the participants, if only to get suggestions . . . so I think finding those participants isn't impractical at all.

We'd all need to read the submitted books (to vet them for editing and formatting), draw up the contract, and see what expenses are involved.

Why is this regarded as so impractical? It's true we won't be getting calls from heavy hitters eager to join this project, and those heavy hitters are almost certainly preparing projects of their own, which are also certain to be more successful. Why should that discourage us? Let them do whatever they want to do with their books. I wish them well; good luck to them.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

**********


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> I also don't get why valid questions about the organisation of a box set get shut down under the "negativity" banner. These questions can potentially save everyone (including the OP) a bunch of heartache if everyone knows what's involved.


Well, Patty, I doubt my post will stop people asking valid questions. I doubt that it would shut anything down. That was not my intention - just voicing an opinion.

Phoenix - good point - I tend to forget that these forums are a resource as well as a discussion so they may be searched after the chat has ended.

(I have to confess to complete ignorance of the tax implications in the US. It sounds complicated).


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> _Disclaimer: I'm not a tax specialist, yada, yada...._
> 
> If you're filing under your personal social security number or under the LLC type that's tied to your personal income, then you can still file a Schedule C, but if your itemized deductions are less than the standard deduction, you're still going to claim the standard deduction. So deductible costs such as marketing are not really a writeoff. You'd get to claim the same amount whether you incurred those marketing costs or not. If you have enough deductions personally (such as mortgage interest, property taxes, etc) as well as from the business to exceed the standard, then those marketing expenses _are_ deductible. But if you're not making enough that deductions over the standard make an impact to your tax burden, then, again, you're not seeing any actual benefit of "writing off" those marketing costs. So, you're correct in that it's not strictly income-dependent, but deductions-dependent (though,_ in general_, the more you make, the more deductions will matter). So, it all depends on each person's personal situation as to how the tax burden affects/doesn't affect them.


Business expenses are different from deductions, almost unrelated to them. (IME, purely on the basis of my own experience filing taxes for myself and my husband -- read the instructions given out by the IRS if you want the real scoop, and if you can stand it!).


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, tax prep can be difficult. But ordinary people do manage it. As long as you have the time, if you're patient enough and keep careful records, it can be done. It's a realistic goal, and teaches knowledge with the potential to be quite valuable.

Sure, you have to do your research. Novelists who want to write realistic history, fights, medical scenarios, murder investigations or city locations should be well-acquainted with that.

If you don't want to do it, well, don't. I understand not everyone has the time and the inclination to develop every useful skill. But it's not like doing surgery on yourself.


----------



## writer-artist-mom (Feb 21, 2015)

If the OP is still working on doing this, I'd love to have my book in the boxed set.

Maybe we can keep this thread open and all of us figure out contracts/terms we agree with and discuss planning stuff here. If we start now and do it right (great cover, proper organization, all tax ducks in a row) then we could have it up in a few months probably


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Eliza. I think in a few weeks I'll ask for the manuscripts to check them out for editing. So far there are only very few people truly interested in joining.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

ccruz said:


> Hi Eliza. I think in a few weeks I'll ask for the manuscripts to check them out for editing. So far there are only very few people truly interested in joining.


Well I should have my second book out by then and hopefully a few reviews on my first book so you do have some of us interested. I'll be happy to help with the tax issues as well since I ran a business as a Sole Proprietor before and used a DBA as well as issued (and received) 1099's so no biggie there if you need some help.

Keep us posted.

Thanks,
SM


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks so much, Salvador! Let me know if you want a review on your first book. You can send me a gift copy through amazon. I want this done before I start college again on August, so I should get moving with things.



Salvador Mercer said:


> Well I should have my second book out by then and hopefully a few reviews on my first book so you do have some of us interested. I'll be happy to help with the tax issues as well since I ran a business as a Sole Proprietor before and used a DBA as well as issued (and received) 1099's so no biggie there if you need some help.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry I never saw your post. I think 13k is a little too short. For novellas I'm looking for 25k words and up. I don't know what the buy-in for the cover would be yet. I have to look at cover artists. I'm guessing Ronnell, who does my covers, is out of the question because he takes forever in getting back to you. Too bad, because he's a great artist. So I'll look into finding a cover artist for a reasonable price. I hope to talk with the other members of the boxed set as to what price we're willing to pay.



Vaalingrade said:


> 1) How much would the buy-in on the cover be?
> 
> 2) Would a 13K story be okay?


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm bumping this in case any new faces want to sign up. I have a few definitely interested parties, and I'll have help with the promotional and the financial aspects. I will have a contract.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi!

Sent you a PM.  Have a good hump day!    

Regards for now,
SM


----------



## TellestAuthor (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in this.  I'm hoping to have my fifth novella done in the next few weeks - after some editing, I'd love to pitch it to you to see if you'd consider its inclusion.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Tellest, sorry about not getting back to you sooner. I'd been busy with editing work. I'll pm you now so we can discuss your contribution.



TellestAuthor said:


> I'm definitely interested in this. I'm hoping to have my fifth novella done in the next few weeks - after some editing, I'd love to pitch it to you to see if you'd consider its inclusion.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi there. It's time for me to review submissions for the boxed fantasy set. Please email me at [email protected] with your manuscript. I'll be checking to see if they're properly edited before accepting them.
I've decided the release date will be the 25th of August, but we surely want to put it up for preorder, so we must get this down by the first of June so we have plenty of time to schedule promotions and the formatting and the prerelease.


----------

